# "Load error: no DPMI memory" in DOS



## snorkyller

I succesfully made a bootable USB key to run ghost.exe on startup.  But when I load ghost.exe in DOS, I get the following error message:

Load error: no DPMI memory.

I would I fix that?
I don't know what it means....


----------



## BrokaToe

try looking here, http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/on-technology.nsf/docid/2004031011432125  maybe this will help.


----------

